# Growing HC in Volcanit by Aqua Medic



## mzm (11 Jul 2011)

Hi,

has anyone tried to grow HC in Volcanit substrate by Aqua Medic? Or maybe in similar sized grain substrate? I do not seem to be having luck with HC in Volcanit and am not certain whether part of the problem is the size of the grains (I think I have seen nice HC carpets in similar size substrates) or lack of nutrients in this substtrate....

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Fred Dulley (12 Jul 2011)

The grain size is good.
Do you dose any nutrients?
Most likely cause is lack of nutrients and/or lack of CO2. Look at distribution of both these factors.


----------



## mzm (12 Jul 2011)

Hi Fred, thank you for your post. I use EI fertilisation method and inject co2 keeping it at a ph of around 6.03. co2 comes on two hours before lights on and goes off one hour prior to lights off.... co2 is diffused by Green Leaf Atomic diffuser.

Distribution is via a bluemec external filter 1500l/hr, a juwel internal filter 1000l/hr, additional hailea pump for chiller 1000l/hr and a haquos power head.....


----------



## Fred Dulley (12 Jul 2011)

Well, something is telling you it needs more of something. Structural failure points toward not enough carbon (40% of dry weight is carbon). Lack of colour and stunted growth can be lack of nutrients. HC is very nitrate hungry.


----------



## mzm (12 Jul 2011)

Thanks again.

HC is nice and green for two to three days then it starts to come to pieces / disintegrate with yellowing of leaves. I am also adding liquid carbon so I dont know whether I should pump up co2 even more....

I have started to double dose CSM+B today so I hope that this might make a difference before it all wilts away....


----------



## Fred Dulley (12 Jul 2011)

Yeah, CO2 or nitrate and I'm leaning more towards CO2.
You might be pumping in enough, you just got to make sure it's bein blasted towards the HC


----------



## mzm (14 Jul 2011)

was reading an interesting post by George Farmer and some Nitrogen based ferts he was testing some time back. Apparently HC is quite Nitrogen hungry so I might try and give that a go for a couple of weeks to see whether i can mange to save it.....


----------



## Fred Dulley (15 Jul 2011)

mzm said:
			
		

> was reading an interesting post by George Farmer and some Nitrogen based ferts he was testing some time back. Apparently HC is quite Nitrogen hungry so I might try and give that a go for a couple of weeks to see whether i can mange to save it.....





			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Well, something is telling you it needs more of something. Structural failure points toward not enough carbon (40% of dry weight is carbon). Lack of colour and stunted growth can be lack of nutrients.* HC is very nitrate hungry*.




Good luck


----------



## mzm (15 Jul 2011)

Hi Fred, looking at your post again i now see that you also recomended it


----------



## Fred Dulley (15 Jul 2011)

Let us know how you get on


----------

